# Where to get Weruva



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

Weruva sounds like a pretty good food, and I've already figured out Yuki doesn't do good with grain. I want to let him try the kobe and kurobuta ones to see what he likes, but no stores around here carry it. I could buy it on Amazon for like $30 a crate, but that's one flavour, and I don't even know if he'll like it. The only variety pack has the "human style" which has grain. Does anyone know where I can get it online per can, or a variety pack of the three Kobe and two kurobuta flavors?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Try Pet Food Direct, I used to order Weruva from there all the time. Their prices are great, but watch the shipping costs.


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

They only have them in 12-can cases.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know k9cuisine.com sells individual cans, and you can try PetCareRx.com but I'm not sure if they only sell cases or if they also have individual cans. You will be paying a premium to buy individual cans versus by the case, so hopefully somewhere offers free shipping!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Weruva - People Food for Pets - Stores - Find Us Online Link to all online stores that carry weruva

Both my girls love Weruva we buy the human style though. BTW most of there human style if not all are Grain free. They mainly contain chicken and veggies (small amount).


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I found it! Whole Pets Natural Pet Food and Supplies Natural Pet Foods and Supplies - Whole Pets carries it by the can. The shipping is expensive, but my pet shops aren't going to get them in any time soon. Thank you all!


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

I got the Kobe and Kurobuta Weruva cans in today, but they all say made in USA. I thought Weruva was made in Thailand... Is it supposed to have USA on it?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Rainw said:


> I got the Kobe and Kurobuta Weruva cans in today, but they all say made in USA. I thought Weruva was made in Thailand... Is it supposed to have USA on it?


 
Im not sure about the KOBE. But i get the human style and it says product of thailand. They do have a distributing warehouse in Massachusetts.


----------

